# Outdoor blue tongue lizard pit



## Reptiles101 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've seem a lot of people make awesome reptile enclosures out of old cabinets.

In my garage I've got an old tallboy and wanted to know if I could use it as an outdoor blue tongue lizard pit?

I've taken the draws out of it, and made sure the base is secure so if I do put a blue tongue in it, it can't get out. 

The measurements are 102 x 80cm (LxD)


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## MesseNoire (Sep 24, 2013)

You need to consider weather-proofing it and drainage in the bottom at the very least. From experience if it's 80cm high you probably won't be able to put any furnishing near the walls as I have had fully grown bluetongues wedge themselves in a corner and between a furnishing and escape.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to weather-proof it, how would I make it so it has drainage at the bottom? I'm going to construct a lid out of some wood and steel fly wire screen so he won't be able to escape.


----------

